

Steal Our Ideas - markerdmann
http://stealourideas.tumblr.com/

======
kiwidrew
Cool find, I like their style. I don't like their unreadable thumbnails.

------
byrneseyeview
Eh. Some of these are okay, but some of them went straight to "Wouldn't it be
great if?" without a stop for "I wonder if anyone has..."

There's a very long tradition of associating hunting with environmental and
conservation efforts. Pretty much the only way not to know this would be not
to encounter (or even think about) the ostensible target of the ads.

------
danw
Similar to the <http://www.idea-a-day.com> mailing list

------
TweedHeads
Unreadable.

